# I have changed ISPs and having installation this week



## Ruthanne (Feb 5, 2018)

I got a good deal and a contract that they wouldn't change the price on internet and telephone only for about 67.00 per month.  I still like to have my land line phone.  I don't use my free cell phone that much and it costs me nothing so I can afford a land line, too.  I also started up with directtvnow.com and will be getting a free firestick soon by ups.  It all will cost me less and I was tired of Cox Cable adding additional costs onto my bill for nothing new.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 5, 2018)

Sounds good, Ruthanne.   I hope the changeover goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 5, 2018)

Ruthanne, instead of paying a monthly (over)charge for a land line, why don't you try VOIP? I've had Net Talk for eight years and I'm in the process of switching to Magic Jack. You have to buy the VOIP gadget that plugs into your modem or PC that is a one-time charge of $25-$35. After that you pay an annual fee that is around $30 and that's all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 6, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Sounds good, Ruthanne.   I hope the changeover goes smoothly for you.


Thanks.  



Smiling Jane said:


> Ruthanne, instead of paying a monthly (over)charge for a land line, why don't you try VOIP? I've had Net Talk for eight years and I'm in the process of switching to Magic Jack. You have to buy the VOIP gadget that plugs into your modem or PC that is a one-time charge of $25-$35. After that you pay an annual fee that is around $30 and that's all.


I had Magic Jack and it was my worst telephone experience ever; I will not try it again.  Half of the time it doesn't work.  People told me they could not understand what I was saying with MJ plus other things went wrong, too.


----------



## Mike (Feb 6, 2018)

Good for you Ruthanne, I hope that you
get a great service and no problems.

Mike.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 6, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I had Magic Jack and it was my worst telephone experience ever; I will not try it again.  Half of the time it doesn't work.  People told me they could not understand what I was saying with MJ plus other things went wrong, too.



I never had that happen with Net Talk. Now I'm reconsidering switching to MJ.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> I never had that happen with Net Talk. Now I'm reconsidering switching to MJ.


Do what you will but remember what I said.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> I got a good deal and a contract that they wouldn't change the price on internet and telephone only for about 67.00 per month.  I still like to have my land line phone.  I don't use my free cell phone that much and it costs me nothing so I can afford a land line, too.  I also started up with directtvnow.com and will be getting a free firestick soon by ups.  It all will cost me less and I was tired of Cox Cable adding additional costs onto my bill for nothing new.


Who did you switch too?? Did you get the Firestick?? How do you like it???


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Who did you switch too?? Did you get the Firestick?? How do you like it???


Yes I got the firestick for free when I got Directtvnow streaming tv.  I had to pay for 2 mos. to get it free.  It was 70.00 for 2 mos.  I switched telephone land line and internet to AT and T.  I am satisfied.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes I got the firestick for free when I got Directtvnow streaming tv.  I had to pay for 2 mos. to get it free.  It was 70.00 for 2 mos.  I switched telephone land line and internet to AT and T.  I am satisfied.


Firestick question: with directvnow, can you open all HGTV past episodes??


----------



## Aputernut17 (Mar 4, 2018)

What is the Mbps you will be getting? that's an important detail for me anyway.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Firestick question: with directvnow, can you open all HGTV past episodes??


I get current HGTV. I get the channel live feed.  If I go on youtube yes I can get hgtv on there, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> What is the Mbps you will be getting? that's an important detail for me anyway.


I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Mar 5, 2018)

Mbps= megabytes per second for DL=download and UL=upload which is the speed of your internet so when you download something is it going to take 10 mins or 10 seconds?  whoever your server is you should be able to go to their website and run a speed test, this will tell you your DL and UL speed. Receiving and sending E-mail will also be very slow if your speed is not good.


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 5, 2018)

Ho Hum. again incorrect info.......Mbps is not megabytes it is megabits. the small b equals bits and the big B equals bytes. there are 8 bits to a byte.....It makes no difference which provider you have, tvcable/phonedsl/satellite you most likely will never get the speeds as advertised, the reason is that it is shared  and the more people using it the slower it will go.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Mar 5, 2018)

ok yes, a simple typo by this senior.. but I disagree on how many use it I have 4 PC's on my home network and most always 2 online and it does not effect my Blast speed of 100 Mbps .


----------



## Don M. (Mar 5, 2018)

If anyone has the option of going to fibre optics in their area, I would highly recommend it.  Our local power Co-Op strung fibre throughout our area a year ago, and we switched to that service as soon as it became available.  The TV picture is absolutely perfect, the phone is crystal clear, and the Internet is 100MB...with options as high as 1G...both upload and download.  I check the speed every couple of weeks, and the lowest I've seen is 98MB.  Fibre beats anything that cable or satellite can provide.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't know the speed but it is fast enough to stream on the Smart tv and internet.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 5, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know the speed but it is fast enough to stream on the Smart tv and internet.



Go to www.speedtest.net, and see if your provider is giving you what you are paying for.


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 6, 2018)

A home system with 2 online? No I would not think you would see much difference in speeds. But! As I mentioned of the cable/phone/satellite where there are probably several hundred using it at the same time will make a difference.. I go to the local library which has a 72mb (megabit) in the mornings I get most of that speed i.e. around 56mb(the librarian is probably using it also) but when the kiddies come in later to chat, stream movies etc the speed will drop to 25mb. Still faster than my dialup...


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2018)

Deucemoi said:


> A home system with 2 online? No I would not think you would see much difference in speeds. But! As I mentioned of the cable/phone/satellite where there are probably several hundred using it at the same time will make a difference.. I go to the local library which has a 72mb (megabit) in the mornings I get most of that speed i.e. around 56mb(the librarian is probably using it also) but when the kiddies come in later to chat, stream movies etc the speed will drop to 25mb. Still faster than my dialup...


Yes, it's just me online here.


----------

